
Supply-chain attack on cryptocurrency exchange gate.io - jakobdabo
https://www.welivesecurity.com/2018/11/06/supply-chain-attack-cryptocurrency-exchange-gate-io/
======
joshschreuder
So are they generating new addresses to steal into or just picking one at
random from a list? It might be fun/interesting to refresh the payload a whole
bunch and test if you hit an already used address at some point.

